# Who sells Arkat?



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

I am looking to make the switch to Arkat. Who carries Arkat dogfood and how much is it. I am looking at trying the VF chicken and rice.
Thanks


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

You can buy it at IFA. I feed the Performance for my older dog which runs about $45/40lb bag, I also feed the large breed puppy for my younger dog which runs about $40/40lb bag. I am pretty sure the price range for all mixes is between $38-$45. I have fed other brands like Innova Evo and Blackwood and have been more pleased with this brand. They have also been great to work with, very responsive to emails and calls. Save the UPC, when you buy 12 bags, you get one free. Every bit helps in this economy.

http://www.arkat.com/dealertest.php

That is the link for the dealer locator, just put in your ZIP for locations.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I also buy it at IFA. I buy the Hunter's Blend, 50# bag for $30-something.


----------



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

You can also check out Enhance, it is made be the same company, Arkat. They are now a partner with Ducks Unlimited. Check out their new site, it's pretty cool.

http://www.enhance3022.com/


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen it at IFA and Ace Hardware. They also have it at various stores that carry feed like the little tack store on State Street in Lehi. I don't know what's local to you, 2Labs. That might help someone near you nail down a spot close by.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I sell it and can promise you that I can beat IFA's price.


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. Local to me is in the Tooele area. I found a dealer not far from me and picked up a bag of Enhance. Hopefully it is good stuff. utfireman, how much do you sell if for? Where are you located at? If you want you can PM me the prices.
Thanks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

2labs said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Local to me is in the Tooele area. I found a dealer not far from me and picked up a bag of Enhance. Hopefully it is good stuff. utfireman, how much do you sell if for? Where are you located at? If you want you can PM me the prices.
> Thanks.


He is out in Grantsville, so talk slow when you place an order! :mrgreen: Where in Tooele do you live? There are several members in Tooele/Grantsville/Stockton/Stansbury Park areas.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

PM me for prices


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

I feed it to my labs and my work dog. In fact our entire K9 unit feeds it to our dogs it's been a great food. My labs look great and have not had any problems, my service dog has always struggled to keep weight on no matter what we feed him. So far so good with the Arkat. I highly recommend it.

Not only that, but they are DU supporters, giving something back I like that.


----------

